# Northstar box set special pricing



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Please inbox me if you are interested in a Northstar box set, finish set or full set. Special discounts this month. Again message me for discounted pricing. Specify box sizes, handle preferences, etc.


----------

